# stone or high



## Themanwithnoname (Aug 26, 2005)

Haha i feel like i first time toker but  back in the day i saw a diffrence between being high and stoned but today kids these day lump everyhting together as high is the same hs being stoned, ripped, blazed , backed...

but i guess to me they all mean diffent things but who doesnt see a diffrence between being high and stoned and who does and if you do what is it...


----------



## bizzy323 (Aug 26, 2005)

i would say im stoned when i can't walk or talk. high is just kickin still bein able to do things. :-D


----------



## Columbian Connection (Aug 26, 2005)

catching a buzz, being high is the mind high. Stoned is the body high where you can't move. These days at least where I live you don't get much weed that will give you a buzz. It's all curl up on the couch and crash weed which I don't like that much. I like the sativa highs the best. Hard to come by over here.


----------



## Columbian Connection (Aug 26, 2005)

Your right, the kids today don't have a clue it seems like with what all the terms mean. Most don't even know what hash and hash oil are. Growing up in the seventies you learned a lot about drugs. There was so much of it you could get any place. Just like going to the corner store.


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (Apr 10, 2006)

I get stoned when I smoke a blut, but im high if I only smoke a bowl


----------



## FaTal1 (Apr 10, 2006)

this is how i go head change (buzz) high can still smoke more...stoned a 2x high and then theirs blowned where im just in my own world and not with reality hahahaha i love being blowned hahahaha


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 10, 2006)

*I know i'm just high when i keep picking the bong up. I know i'm stoned when i can't pick the bong up anymore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## BrownieDaKid (Apr 10, 2006)

haha brothers grunt that was funny
but i classify high as im under the influence and im just feeling good
being stoned (or commonly refferred to as zoot around here) is when im eating mad munchie food after im done smoking a fat ass bowl. in my opinion your high until u stop smoking, then ur stoned


----------



## MJ20 (Oct 27, 2006)

Browniedakid said:
			
		

> but i classify high as im under the influence and im just feeling good



Stoned is like smoking all day and just on a permanent buzz or total destruction in a short period of time


----------



## thesingingdetective (Nov 2, 2006)

High 1-4 cones,    stoned 4-8 cones,  greened out      8-12 cones,  Starfished 12+ ​


----------



## lookatmeamstoned (Jan 8, 2007)

yeah i agree with alot of you...but to me being high is when i smoke a joint and then i go to the skatepark and skate. (i like skating while am high, it feels slow motion)and then to me stoned is when me and my friend smoke a lot of blunts or bowls and i seat on his couch for three hours and listen to nirvana, and am in my own little world so thats cool.


----------



## Droster (Jan 8, 2007)

For me its:
First: Feelin good 1-2 bowls
Second:Shell Blunt
Third:Blasted! 4+Blunts


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 8, 2007)

your stoned when you forget your even holding the bowl, thats our rule around here, if you forget your smoking it,  YOUR HIGH, put it down! save the weed.

i always seem to get a little higher when i smoke a joint then a bowl, how about you guys?

JOINT OR BOWL?


----------



## MJ20 (Jan 8, 2007)

I prefer a joint


----------



## Droster (Jan 8, 2007)

cyberquest said:
			
		

> JOINT OR BOWL?


Hmmm. depends.....
If Im by myself the defintaly joint but if Im with a group then bowls for sure.


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 8, 2007)

Droster said:
			
		

> Hmmm. depends.....
> If Im by myself the defintaly joint but if Im with a group then bowls for sure.



hmmm... we do the exact opposite, joint for friends, bowl for single smoking, maybe its cause all out bowls are small.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 8, 2007)

thesingingdetective said:
			
		

> Starfished...


STARFISHED? HAHAHAHAHAHAA

I love that one! I've never heard it before!

It fits.


----------



## Droster (Jan 9, 2007)

cyberquest said:
			
		

> hmmm... we do the exact opposite, joint for friends, bowl for single smoking, maybe its cause all out bowls are small.


Lol thats funny. The only reason is because when Js get small they are a pain to pass. And plus there is notthing better then facing a J to yourself


----------



## lookatmeamstoned (Jan 11, 2007)

i like rolling fat blunts and j's.....i get really ****** up.like stoned.


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 11, 2007)

i am not a blunt person, i hate the way they taste, it takes away too much from the weed taste.


----------



## pussum (Jan 12, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *I know i'm just high when i keep picking the bong up. I know i'm stoned when i can't pick the bong up anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is pretty much the most simple way of puting it.


----------

